# LADYS IN LOWRIDING



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP ALL YOU LADYS THAT HAVE A LO LO POST THEM KEEP IT UP :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

AND POST YOUR PIC TOO. SO WE CAN SEE WHAT YOU GIRLZ LOOK LIIKE :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey king this is the queen whats up my pic is on the left thats what it looks like


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 11:59 AM~4593532
> *hey king this is the queen whats up my pic is on the left thats what it looks like
> *


I think he meant the one who drives that ride. Just a way to get to know the fellow rider better.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 10:00 AM~4593538
> *I think he meant the one who drives that ride.  Just a way to get to know the fellow rider better.
> *


 :cheesy: gracias abuelo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 12:14 PM~4593625
> *:cheesy: gracias abuelo
> *


No problema


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

YEA .. LETS SEE THEM CHIQUILLASSS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

what's up mija uffin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 09:48 AM~4593450
> *AND POST YOUR PIC TOO. SO WE CAN SEE WHAT YOU GIRLZ LOOK LIIKE :biggrin:
> *


I LOOK LIKE THIS click here


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 08:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/PUNK...419499603_m.jpg
> *



nice picture :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a picture of my lowrider..........although I had decided to take a break from the car show/event coordinating scene in 2005 for fear of getting "burned out" on something that has always given me so much joy over the past years.........the mustang WILL be back in the game in 2006 and chompin at the bit!!!

MUSTANG SALLI

[attachmentid=419988]




[attachmentid=419989]




[attachmentid=419990]


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 07:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/PUNK...419499603_m.jpg
> *



LOOKING GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 06:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/PUNK...419499603_m.jpg
> *


NICE ANY MORE PICS???? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 11:14 AM~4593625
> *:cheesy: gracias abuelo
> *


.








:roflmao:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

NICE RIDE GIRL KEEP LOWRIDING


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

my lady cousin glasshouse in uce hawaii


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 06:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/PUNK...419499603_m.jpg
> *


Q-VO QUEEN! looking good girl!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THANKS :wave:


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's mine: 91 Caprice single pump hopper.

[attachmentid=420650]

~Melissa~


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

What part of califas are you from? Looking for some new cars and ladies to represent in the San Diego 619 area. We got a club down here in the south bay area. We are called the UNIQUE LADIES S.D.C.C.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

You ladies keep up the good work!!!! :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

heres my 79 coupe deville :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THATS A CLEAN RIDE WAY TO GO THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Did Cholo paint his car


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 08:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/PUNK...419499603_m.jpg
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE OR IS THAT YOU
:dunno:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife is a member of my club. she has a 83 cutlass with 10 batterys 4 pumps. its a hopper. sorry she said its a double pump hopper. she will be hopping it in miami in feb. so to all the lowrider ladies out their please com support your fella lowrider chic. her name is smurfette and the cutlass is lite blue. i will post pictures later. still workin on the car for miami


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SEE THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HEY CUTDOG WOULD LIKE SEE YOUR LADYS CAR POST IT. THANKS FOR STOPPING BYE AND FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE IS MINE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

big props for ladies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Jan 13 2006, 05:40 PM~4613810
> *HERE IS MINE
> *




NICE CAR YOU DONT SEE THESE RIDES OFTEN, IS IT A 1975? ITS CLEAN AND I
THANK YOU FOR SHOWING YOUR RIDE.


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 13 2006, 09:23 PM~4615190
> *big  props  for ladies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que ondas carnal me andas persigiendo que pedo te gorgorea?? wat up queen of my lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

a big grito for all the Ladies of Lowriding  

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 13 2006, 11:12 PM~4615477
> *NICE CAR YOU DONT SEE THESE RIDES OFTEN, IS IT A 1975? ITS CLEAN AND I
> THANK YOU FOR SHOWING YOUR RIDE.
> *


THANKS GIRL YEAH THATS A 75 MY DAD ALWAYS TOLD ME THAT MY CAR WAS ONE OF A KIND  BUT IT AINT GONNA LOOK LIKE THAT NO MORE ITS GONNA COME OUT WITH A TOTALLY DIFFERENT LOOK :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

JUST WANNA SHOW OFF MY NEW PROJECT IT'S GONNA TAKE A GOOD LONG TIME BUT IT WILL BE AT A SHOW JUST AS SOON AS SHE'S DONE AND YES SHE'S FEMALE OWED...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

holdin it down for the females representing UCE car club


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 08:15 AM~4617506
> *holdin it down for the females representing UCE car club
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 14 2006, 09:19 AM~4617512
> *:0 NICE!!!!!!
> *


thanks wait til february i have a few tricks coming


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 09:58 AM~4617688
> *thanks wait til february i  have a few tricks coming
> *


Elaborate please...  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:05 AM~4617706
> *Elaborate please...   :biggrin:
> *


im actually on the way to el paso right now to drop the car off at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 10:35 AM~4617835
> *im actually on the way to el paso right now to drop the car off at the shop  :biggrin:
> *



Nice Larisa...Can't wait to see that baby at Indy... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:36 AM~4617839
> *Nice Larisa...Can't wait to see that baby at Indy... :0  :biggrin:
> *


you will . . . :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 10:55 AM~4617942
> *you will . .  .  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Good work lady's


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

tyght work  looks good.

cant wait for LOWRIDER MIAMI baby :biggrin:


----------



## gearhead (Dec 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yo that's my wife drinking the jack. and here she is hopping her car PINKY AT the same sho drunk as hell!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 08:15 AM~4617506
> *holdin it down for the females representing UCE car club
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweetness626 (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know who this person is but if the Queen of Lowriding sends you a picture it's not her it's me. Is this person to sacred to show a real picture of herself. I know I'm beautiful but what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not only that I don't have time for all this bullshit!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweetness626_@Jan 14 2006, 10:35 PM~4622128
> *I don't know who this person is but if the Queen of Lowriding sends you a picture it's not her it's me. Is this person to sacred to show a real picture of herself. I know I'm beautiful but what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not only that I don't have time for all this bullshit!
> *


welcome to layitlow...the wide world of gossip and drama


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 14 2006, 02:27 PM~4619216
> *Yo that's my wife drinking the jack. and here she is hopping her car PINKY AT the same sho drunk as hell!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is the most beautiful car ever! I looove the color!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 13 2006, 10:12 PM~4615477
> *NICE CAR YOU DONT SEE THESE RIDES OFTEN, IS IT A 1975? ITS CLEAN AND I
> THANK YOU FOR SHOWING YOUR RIDE.
> *


hey queen waz up with all that deal about you and that pic. Well anyway it sure looks tasty !


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 14 2006, 03:27 PM~4619216
> *Yo that's my wife drinking the jack. and here she is hopping her car PINKY AT the same sho drunk as hell!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: to your ladie for holding it down like that


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gearhead_@Jan 14 2006, 12:25 PM~4618818
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweetness626_@Jan 14 2006, 11:35 PM~4622128
> *I don't know who this person is but if the Queen of Lowriding sends you a picture it's not her it's me. Is this person to sacred to show a real picture of herself. I know I'm beautiful but what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not only that I don't have time for all this bullshit!
> *


YO SO THATS YOU IN THAT PIC 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 08:15 AM~4617506
> *holdin it down for the females representing UCE car club
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz up girlie....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hola..ladies.... :cheesy: 
Here is my baby.... :biggrin:

[attachmentid=426434]


[attachmentid=426435]


[attachmentid=426436]


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

my 80 Regal.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

im trying to get my girl into a ride


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

MUCH RESPEDT TO ALL THE CHIQUILLAS PUTTING IT DOWN ....


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

that is not a pic of the queen of lowriding..i have seen her..that is probably her daughter?


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

MY EX HAS A LOLOW NOW I GOTTA FIND ME ANOTHER LADY WITH THE SAME INTEREST ANY OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## small_fry_1981 (Jan 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: Lady's I had no idea ... 
Keep up the great work. I'm new to this world and here on this site and for a quick explanation you can read my new topic "New to this" posted today.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 01:43 PM~4641350
> *
> *


_Bejewled do you have all the colors?_


----------



## estupet_beach (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Jan 17 2006, 02:16 PM~4641640
> *Bejewled do you have all the colors?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jan 13 2006, 11:05 AM~4610974
> *my wife is a member of my club. she has a 83 cutlass with 10 batterys 4 pumps. its a hopper.  sorry she said its a double pump hopper. she will be hopping it in miami in feb. so to all the lowrider ladies out their please com support your fella lowrider chic. her name is smurfette and the cutlass is lite blue. i will post pictures later. still workin on the car for miami
> *


wooo me and your wife are known by the same name "smurfette" cause my car is baby blue and my windows have the smurfs sandblasted on em here some pics.....http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/fawkbigrimz/mybaby.jpg

my back window
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/fawk...ybackwindow.jpg


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN,Ladies! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

We need more lowrider girls in Houston. Well actually we need more in general....


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

i don't know where all these women came out from all of a sudden,but my hat's off to you all. i would also like to take this moment to WELCOME you all to LIL! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

big respect to u ladies holdin it down... :thumbsup: :worship: more mami's need to be like u,although i havent seen chula57bomb she been puttin it down for a min in the chi,where u at girl


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 14 2006, 08:15 AM~4617506
> *holdin it down for the females representing UCE car club
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful ride when I grow up that is what i would like to cruise in, if you do not mind of course


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jan 17 2006, 11:21 AM~4640028
> *im trying to get my girl into a ride
> *


That's cool and sweet. I try to get my friends into lowriding, luckily alot of my friends like muscle cars so we find common ground.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice rides ladies...it's about time we started posting them up...I know there's more out there...keep up the good work and posting them up...just got mine out of the paint shop...will post pics as soon as I get a chance...welcome to the lowrider scene ladies...


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

My 87 buick


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 18 2006, 03:57 PM~4651715
> *Nice rides ladies...it's about time we started posting them up...I know there's more out there...keep up the good work and posting them up...just got mine out of the paint shop...will post pics as soon as I get a chance...welcome to the lowrider scene ladies...
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: To all the Ladys on here.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 14 2006, 10:20 PM~4622480
> *That is the most beautiful car ever! I looove the color!
> *


Thanks, she really loves it too !! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low_@Jan 19 2006, 12:13 AM~4655227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful ride.....


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

.....thanks Mslowriderchick i love that pink


----------



## KadiQueen (Dec 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=432216]Kadi Queen representing Hayward, CA


----------



## KadiQueen (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadi Queen representing Hayward, CA


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

here is my ladiez club reppen the AZ


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

here is one of her three car's and she has a trike too...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

one more


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

one more !!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TO ALLLLL DA LADIEZ KEEP UP THE GOOOOD JOB,,,,,,

MUCH PROPS OUT TO ALLLLLL.....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 17 2006, 08:33 PM~4644523
> *i don't know where all these women came out from all of a sudden,but my hat's off to you all. i would also like to take this moment to WELCOME you all to LIL!  :biggrin:
> *


WE BEEN OUT AND AROUND FOR YEARS,,,IT WAS JUS TIME TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE ..............AND SHOW THAT LADIEZ CAN LOWRIDE AND BUILD RIDES JUS LIKE THE GUYS,,IF NOT BETTER,,,MY CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND FOR 10YEARS,,,AND WE R STILL GOING STRONG,,,


THX FOR ALLLL DA PROPS AND SUPPORT,,,


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Still under construction.
Much props to the ladys who are holding it down :biggrin: 
There are some beautiful cars on here.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I am also into lowrider bikes and models. :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 11 2006, 06:37 PM~4597282
> *I LOOK LIKE THIS click here
> *


betty what are you dolng thats not you thats christina hahaha


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jan 22 2006, 12:03 PM~4680330
> *WE BEEN OUT AND AROUND FOR YEARS,,,IT WAS JUS TIME TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE ..............AND SHOW THAT LADIEZ CAN LOWRIDE AND BUILD RIDES JUS LIKE THE GUYS,,IF NOT BETTER,,,MY CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND FOR 10YEARS,,,AND WE R STILL GOING STRONG,,,
> THX FOR ALLLL DA PROPS AND SUPPORT,,,
> 
> ...



:worship: 

:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 09:55 AM~4639942
> *Hola..ladies.... :cheesy:
> Here is my baby.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


BEJEWELED one of my favorite impalas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 09:55 AM~4639942
> *Hola..ladies.... :cheesy:
> Here is my baby.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice car :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYGIRL_@Jan 17 2006, 10:07 AM~4639980
> *my 80 Regal.
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

cant find any of the other pics but this one should do
hopefully she'll be done by supershow

1951 chevy fleetline 2dr deluxe


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

cancer wasnt as bad as we thought so i'm excited to get my cast off my leg and start finishing her up


----------



## j_thang510 (Feb 18, 2005)

here you go kadi queen :thumbsup:


----------



## j_thang510 (Feb 18, 2005)

ALL HAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_thang510 (Feb 18, 2005)

and another.....


----------



## j_thang510 (Feb 18, 2005)

one more...


----------



## j_thang510 (Feb 18, 2005)

thats how you rep your city!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by j_thang510_@Jan 24 2006, 04:39 PM~4696146
> *here you go kadi queen      :thumbsup:
> *


that is one sweet caddy! my jaw dropped when i saw it in lrm!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 12 2006, 01:49 PM~4603991
> *my lady cousin glasshouse in uce hawaii
> *


nice color...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 12 2006, 03:49 PM~4603991
> *my lady cousin glasshouse in uce hawaii
> *


we're gonna have to get some tight shots of the ride when we go next month Big Uce...


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jan 24 2006, 04:34 PM~4696105
> *cancer wasnt as bad as we thought so i'm excited to get my cast off my leg and start finishing her up
> *


cant wait to see it mia


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jan 24 2006, 04:33 PM~4696091
> *cant find any of the other pics but this one should do
> hopefully she'll be done by supershow
> 
> ...


Well hope you do get that done before THIS super show if that's what you mean .........cause from what im seeing, That's got ALOT of work from what im seeing, i can see rust along the window.......so yea that's work there homie lol hope to see it done and im sure it will come out looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

That picture of the cadi outside.....ohh man...Be- U -T- FULL!!!! That is a sweet ride!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hrtbrker82_@Jan 24 2006, 04:06 PM~4695812
> *BEJEWELED one of my favorite impalas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey thank you..... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> Nice car :thumbsup: :cheesy:
> Thank you....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 26 2006, 01:30 PM~4710191
> *Thank you....
> *


hey girl. what you up to?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Orale! much props & respect to all u senoritas lowriding & representing!!! i only wish there was more ladies like you here in Atlanta,Ga......if i could find myself a prima who was into the lowriding lifestyle,shit,i'd build her a ranfla myself ! Orale!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_thang510_@Jan 24 2006, 03:48 PM~4696222
> *and another.....
> *


Now that is clean.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 05:51 PM~4712318
> *hey girl. what you up to?
> *


Wuz up Girlie...nothing just here working, haven't had a chance to get to my car... :uh: but hopefully i will get on it, next month... :happysad: You, how you been..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 27 2006, 10:42 AM~4716332
> *Wuz up Girlie...nothing just here working, haven't had a chance to get to my car... :uh: but hopefully i will get on it, next month... :happysad:  You, how you been..
> *


hey Bejeweled???????????? como estas........you next in rotation?????? hehehehe puff puff pass


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 27 2006, 10:42 AM~4716332
> *Wuz up Girlie...nothing just here working, haven't had a chance to get to my car... :uh: but hopefully i will get on it, next month... :happysad:  You, how you been..
> *


good good, just working on the car...im taking it to Indy this year. (MAYBE phoenix) we'll see. I've just been working alot to pay for it, you know how that goes


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2006, 12:25 PM~4717311
> *hey Bejeweled???????????? como estas........you next in rotation?????? hehehehe puff puff pass
> *



Hola Toro...i am doing good...just been working on the house.... :angry: :biggrin: how you been.... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 05:55 PM~4719666
> *good good, just working on the car...im taking it to Indy this year. (MAYBE phoenix) we'll see. I've just been working alot to pay for it, you know how that goes
> *


Damn...girl...well that is hella good..i bet you are super excited... :cheesy: Good luck mujer...and i will keep in touch....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 30 2006, 11:54 AM~4734113
> *Hola Toro...i am doing good...just been working on the house.... :angry:  :biggrin:  how you been.... :cheesy:
> *


just chillin...day off....framing some pics and putting them up in my office at home


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey toro whats up i talked to richard from street low last friday and he said he has not tlked to u for a while


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:55 PM~4719666
> *good good, just working on the car...im taking it to Indy this year. (MAYBE phoenix) we'll see. I've just been working alot to pay for it, you know how that goes
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 14 2006, 02:27 PM~4619216
> *Yo that's my wife drinking the jack. and here she is hopping her car PINKY AT the same sho drunk as hell!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol damn

See man .. Thats how my girls gonna be someday

Hopefully .. Hopefully ..


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

What color is it? I want to paint my bike that color....well....my next bike...I really want something girly...


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 24 2006, 10:19 PM~4698232
> *we're gonna have to get some tight shots of the ride when we go next month Big Uce...
> *



i heard they been on point as of late so you should be the first to see the transformation.....???


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 30 2006, 11:55 AM~4734121
> *Damn...girl...well that is hella good..i bet you are super excited... :cheesy:  Good luck mujer...and i will keep in touch....
> *


Oh im all excited to see the new paint job... *cross fingers* that it doesnt get stuck in paint prison..PM me your # and ill hit you up sometime


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 05:45 PM~4737225
> *Oh im all excited to see the new paint job... *cross fingers* that it doesnt get stuck in paint prison..PM me your # and ill hit you up sometime
> *



Sounds coo.....PM sent....  
I do hope it comes out nice....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 31 2006, 10:38 AM~4741741
> *Sounds coo.....PM sent....
> I do hope it comes out nice....
> *


you set the female standard...ive got some work to do til then


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice going girls...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey "Queen" it was nice to meet u today~here's the pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gearhead_@Jan 14 2006, 07:25 PM~4618818
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 25 2007, 06:23 AM~7546127
> *Hey "Queen" it was nice to meet u today~here's the pics
> 
> 
> ...


sup queen,
nice pics lookin good.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey queen wasnt this already started in off topic bt respect anyway good looking out to all the females out there keep doing it.


dont forget to pick up the dub magazine on march 27, 2007 check out the real story on a real female rider thats me lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 14 2006, 01:54 PM~4619327
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE CAR WELL I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER BUT I AM INTO THE LOWRIDING SCENE AND JST WANT TO GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE GURLS ON HERE WITH THE NICE RIDES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..MAYBE WHEN I LEARN HOW TO DRIVE ILL HAVE A PIC OF MY LOWRIDER UP ON HERE..SOME DAY..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDING FEMALES OUT THERE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ITS A FEMALE THING.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7553642
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDING FEMALES OUT THERE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK  ITS A FEMALE THING.
> *


What's up Cheryl


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KadiQueen_@Jan 21 2006, 03:01 PM~4674917
> *Kadi Queen representing Hayward, CA
> *



Hey KadiQueen: What issue is that showing in your avatar?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOOKING AT LL THESE PICS MAKE ME MISH MY 84' CUTTY. MY AND BOYFIEND HAD PLANS FOR THAT CAR, UNTILL I GOT IN A WRECK WITH ON RAINY DAY I MISS THAT CAR :tears:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2007, 01:19 PM~7554594
> *LOOKING AT LL THESE PICS MAKE ME MISH MY 84' CUTTY. MY AND BOYFIEND HAD PLANS FOR THAT CAR, UNTILL I GOT IN A WRECK WITH ON RAINY DAY I MISS THAT CAR :tears:
> *


dont worry girl things happen for a reason, makes you more stronger,and to build something else more better


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Come on Ladies, Post 'em up !!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORA PUES ,EVEN THOU MY LADY DON'T LIKE POSTIN PICS OF HER RYDE ,I'LL POST'M UP IN HERE,REPRESENTING THE CITY OF SANTA ANA,FROM SANTANA C.C....SWEETER THAN CANDY...
























GETTING HER READY FOR HER FIRST SHOW...








SO AS YOU CAN SEE, MY WIFE COMPLETES MY OWN LOWRIDER TRIBE(INCLUDING THE SHORTYS ON THEIR LOLOBIKES)...








:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice rides


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7556444
> *ORA PUES ,EVEN THOU MY LADY DON'T LIKE POSTIN PICS OF HER RYDE ,I'LL POST'M UP IN HERE,REPRESENTING THE CITY OF SANTA ANA,FROM SANTANA C.C....SWEETER THAN CANDY...
> 
> 
> ...


nice, 

if u guys ever get in a argument,
just roll out the lolos and hop against each other.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SHE DON'T LIKE JUICE OR AIR,SHE'S CONTENT WITH THE RYDE SHE HAS,LOW AND LOUD(350 WITH THE GOODIES/EXHAUST/FLOWMASTERS CUT IN FRONT OF THE REAR END...LITTLE BIT LOUDER THAN THE LOWRIDER GIRL 64 FROM O.C :biggrin: )


----------



## KadiQueen (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 650bsb_@Mar 26 2007, 11:46 AM~7553935
> *Hey KadiQueen: What issue is that showing in your avatar?
> 
> 
> ...


my car made the cover Nov 04, lowrider makes 2 different covers every month because Autozone wont sell there mag cause they say its too racy so they make a special car only cover for them. my avatar is my car only cover which i personally liked better cause its just a better pic of the car


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats cool keep on lowriding


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

whats up girly are you guys coming to our show at tustin this sunday the 1st[


quote=RAIDERQUEEN,Mar 26 2007, 11:08 AM~7553693]
What's up Cheryl 
[/quote]


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ladies more pics keep them coming


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

hey ladys here is my car!!








and here is a picture of my husband and me. :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stlladylux_@Mar 29 2007, 05:48 PM~7579855
> *hey ladys here is my car!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 29 2007, 07:50 PM~7579870
> *nice car
> *


thanks sweetie :biggrin:


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

i think its cool that all these lady can come out here and show all these guys we can do the damn thang to!!!!
i have got a lot of shit from guys because i have a lowrider!!!
but as u can see they dont bother me at all!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7553642
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDING FEMALES OUT THERE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK  ITS A FEMALE THING.
> *


WHEN WILL GET TO CRUISE THIS ONE....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

congrats to all you girls with this fine as rides that just something so sexy to see a girl in a lolo and specially wen they know how to hit there own switch daaaaamm it but hey keep the flicks coming and you girls keep on doin your thang


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 30 2007, 01:24 AM~7582542
> *congrats to all you girls with this fine as rides that just something so sexy to see a girl in a lolo and specially wen they know how to hit there own switch daaaaamm it but hey keep the flicks coming and you girls keep on doin your thang
> *


x2


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 30 2007, 12:24 AM~7582542
> *congrats to all you girls with this fine as rides that just something so sexy to see a girl in a lolo and specially wen they know how to hit there own switch daaaaamm it but hey keep the flicks coming and you girls keep on doin your thang
> *


hey jay thanks for the comment us girls know how to lowride as much as the guys again thanks


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey you how come you havent calle did you already forget about me lmao


are you guys coming to our show on sunday at tustin high school



> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 30 2007, 12:24 AM~7582542
> *congrats to all you girls with this fine as rides that just something so sexy to see a girl in a lolo and specially wen they know how to hit there own switch daaaaamm it but hey keep the flicks coming and you girls keep on doin your thang
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaat's up Cheryl...see you in San Bernardino


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK TORO BUT WE ARE HAVING A CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT THE TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL SHOW



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 30 2007, 03:33 PM~7586619
> *whaaaaaat's up Cheryl...see you in San Bernardino
> *


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

hey ladys i gave my husband a run for his money and we nosed up!!!!
well i dont have to tell u ladys the out come we all know who walked away with there nose up just look at the picture!!!








because the ladys do the damn thang!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

thats right lowriding is where it at we all look good in our lowriders  if it aint a lowrider you aint lowrideing


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

WATS UP LADYS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY LADY WILL BE BUSTING THIS ONE OUT IN VEGAS IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

nice  





> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 2 2007, 04:17 PM~7604289
> *MY LADY WILL BE BUSTING THIS ONE OUT IN VEGAS IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Got to give the ladies of Low riding much props


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

cool



> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 5 2007, 11:59 AM~7624727
> *Got to give the ladies of Low riding much props
> *


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

SweetDlux of luxurious st.louis took 1st








stlladylux of luxurious st.louis took 2nd place








The ladys cleaned out the lowrider class in this show


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THIS IS MY CAR....LADY HYPNOTIQ










ME AND MY MAN...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt foe the ladies of lowriding  you ladies need to hit up joe from lowrider mag to tell him to have another issue of ladies who lowride.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 








still n the works


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

SUZYQ
**DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES**
**DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.**


















BRENDA
**DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES**
**DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.**











MORE PICS LATER,.... MORE CARS COMING SOON...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hell ya Ladiez do your thang........Much props and RESPECT going out to you allll.

i will post some pic's of my rides later.....keep representing for the Ladiez of Lowriding....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

my ride...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

my daily driver...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

i also have a 69 impala..i will post it up later............


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Mar 29 2007, 08:18 PM~7580907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my girl putting it down 4 rollerz only


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 20 2008, 02:50 PM~11394748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

ladies, lookn damn good, tryn to get the ladys of Va, on line........look out for them..........


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 21 2008, 03:19 PM~11404274
> *my girl putting it down 4 rollerz only
> *




hell ya she does..


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Mar 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7553833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

RHONDA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 09:55 AM~4639942
> *Hola..ladies.... :cheesy:
> Here is my baby.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11408576
> *RHONDA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Popeye


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 20 2008, 01:50 PM~11394748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ass ride!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

Its nice seeing tha female reppin tha lowrida seen!!!!!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

here is a couple of our Ladys rides

http://californialifestyles.net/photos/Sabrina/Sabrina.jpg

http://californialifestyles.net/Photos/Meghan/Elco08.jpg


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smurfette_@Aug 24 2008, 12:19 AM~11422525
> *Nice ass ride!!!
> *



thx..for the love.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT 2 LUV THE LADIES IN THE LOWRIDER THANG! AND LUV 2 SEE YOU LADIES HERE.











































































































GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
ONTARIO, CA. 91762


FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

NOTE: LOCATION IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET SO YOU'LL HAVE TO BUST A (U) TURN ON THE FIRST LIGHT INTERSECTION AND GO BACK UP AND LOCATION WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. 


LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SO BRING RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES AND LET'S PACK THIS SUCKA OUT! 
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

MY WIFE CAR FINISHED BUT STILL WORKING ON HER CAR


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is my 51. hitting side to side


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Sep 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11724269
> *Here is my 51. hitting side to side
> 
> 
> ...



real nice look. keep up the work ladies


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

DAMNN YOU HYNAS GOT SOME NICE LO LOS


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

WAS UP HOME GIRLS GOT SOME NICE RANFLAS HERE I'LL B BACK WIT PICS OF MY RIDES I LIKE THIS TOPIC  
SALUDOS DESDE CHI-TOWN!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Mar 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7553833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 19 2008, 12:31 PM~11381745
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Sep 28 2008, 11:32 PM~11724269
> *Here is my 51. hitting side to side
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

HERE IS A PIX OF MY 94 CADDY


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Nov 5 2008, 12:02 AM~12066013
> *HERE IS A PIX OF MY 94 CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*LUV THE THREAD....WE HOLD IT DOWN....NOT ONLY FOR OURSELVES BUT FOR OUR MEN!

SHOWIN LUV TO ALL THE LADY LOWRIDERS :thumbsup: FROM DALLAS-FT. WORTH, TX  ! *


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone have old pics of Ladies Pride cc of San Diego from the '80s :dunno:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

My niece's ride.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by favrtmistk_@Nov 1 2009, 08:50 PM~15530995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When I grow up I want to have a nice car just like you!


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

damn sorry about the size of those last pics!! I guess I do it big... lol :wow:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Me and mine at a classic car show


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT for the ladies of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

FREAKEN SWEEET LADIES!!!! LOVE ALL THE RIDES .... :biggrin: :biggrin: LADIES HOLDEN IT DOWNN......T.T.T FOR THE LADIES!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

girls with lowriders are hot,keep up the good work .............i have one word 4 ya  W.O.W


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere*


















*My 78*










*this is the lincoln im workin on now ... it's in the process of gettin lifted now
*

















*this is my girl nicole's truck she's redoin & her 77 *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

this is me and my 16yr old dauther at a show.2 get on this site and 2 see women REP there own rides,and not just be seen on the passenger side show her that this is NOT just a man thing! :biggrin: keep up the GREAT work


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 9 2009, 05:46 AM~15605315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S RIGHT !!! SHOW U DAUGHTER SHE CAN DO ANYYYYYYYYYYTHING SHE WANT'S IN LIFE N THAT INCLUDES LOWRIDE  *


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

thats what i like 2 c women gettin down n dirty wit ther cars (not in a perverted way lol) im tired of seeing these lil preppy girls riden around in daddyz caddy actin like ther the shit cuz ther dad has a nice ride. 2 u real women lowriders much love n respect keep the clean rides coming


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 9 2009, 03:46 PM~15609295
> *THAT'S RIGHT !!! SHOW U DAUGHTER SHE CAN DO ANYYYYYYYYYYTHING SHE WANT'S IN LIFE N THAT INCLUDES LOWRIDE
> *


you got that right and laugh in the face of the fool that tries to tell you different. Ive been asked sooo many times if thats my husbands car. The looks on their face when I tell them he wasn't even allowed to put gas in my car is priceless!!! I'm currently restoring a 67 camaro from the frame up in my garage myself, everything from the engine to paint! I've already completely redone a 78 camaro from the ground up. And just finished repairing a hole in my radiator and replaced the alternator on my 56 all by myself. Men are nice to have around but baby you don't ever have to depend on one and you can do absolutely anything you put your mind to do!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 1 2009, 08:57 PM~15531049
> *When I grow up I want to have a nice car just like you!
> *


aww thanks catalyzed :tongue:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by favrtmistk_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15612641
> *you got that right and laugh in the face of the fool that tries to tell you different.  Ive been asked sooo many times if thats my husbands car.  The looks on their face when I tell them he wasn't even allowed to put gas in my car is priceless!!! I'm currently restoring a 67 camaro from the frame up in my garage myself, everything from the engine to paint!  I've already completely redone a 78 camaro from the ground up.  And just finished repairing a hole in my radiator and replaced the alternator on my 56 all by myself.  Men are nice to have around but baby you don't ever have to depend on one and you can do absolutely anything you put your mind to do!!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*hahahaha NO KIDDING GIRL I HEAR U THERE .... IF I HAD A DOLLAR FOR EVERY TIME A MAN HAS TOLD ME 2 TELL MY MAN HIS RIDE IS CLEAN N I TOLD THEM U TELL HIM URSELF HE'S IN "HIS" RIDE RIGHT BEHIND ME I'D BE HELLA RICH AHAHHAHAH !! MY DADDY ALWAYZZZ TAUGHT ME NEVER DEPEND ON ANYONE ESPECIALLY A MAN  TO DO WHAT I CAN DO FOR MYSELF :biggrin: STAY UP MIJA U KEEP DOIN UR THANG MUCH RESPECT 2 U AND ANY OTHER FEMALE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE LIFESTYLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *</span>


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 9 2009, 10:39 PM~15614283
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>hahahaha NO KIDDING GIRL I HEAR U THERE .... IF I HAD A DOLLAR FOR EVERY TIME A MAN HAS TOLD ME 2 TELL MY MAN HIS RIDE IS CLEAN N I TOLD THEM U TELL HIM URSELF HE'S IN "HIS" RIDE RIGHT BEHIND ME  I'D BE HELLA RICH AHAHHAHAH !! MY DADDY ALWAYZZZ TAUGHT ME NEVER DEPEND ON ANYONE ESPECIALLY A MAN  TO DO WHAT I CAN DO FOR MYSELF :biggrin: STAY UP MIJA  U KEEP DOIN UR THANG MUCH RESPECT 2 U AND ANY OTHER FEMALE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE LIFESTYLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


Thank you! And same here only it was my headstrong mother taught me to never depend on anyone else. My dad wasn't around much when I was young so mom did everything and took no shit from anyone. I wouldn't know how to be a dependent or submissive person if I tried. And I'm happy with that, ya know. Married at 17 had a bad divorce and decided if a man can do it so can I. I often get in the middle of it and wonder what am I thinking, shouldn't I be shopping or something? Lol But in the end being able to say I did that is soo much more rewarding than someone else doing it. And I did gain alot of respect for the people that do this all the time. It's not all easy. At the lowrider shows being a blonde white girl I already throw some people off when I roll up but when they realize I am really just one of them and know my car inside out and truly respect and appreciate the cars as well as the people there I gain their respect and am making alot of good friends along the way. It's all good! Much love to you all as I feel like we are all family!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Looks great ladies!!!


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

> WOW!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15616138
> *Looks great ladies!!!
> *


hey lisset :wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

like dauther like like father.!.!.! :biggrin: the family that rolls 2gerther stays 2gether  little girls can grow up 2 be GREAT lowrider LADYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP IT UP LADIES


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 10:55 AM~4639942
> *Hola..ladies.... :cheesy:
> Here is my baby.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## favrtmistk (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 10 2009, 09:12 PM~15626402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

BIG PROPS TO THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING, KEEP IT UP, IF THE MEN CAN DO IT WE CAN TO. MUCH LUV CERTFIED RIDAZ :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

T T T LOW RIDER LADYS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

here a rose 4 all you ladies holding it down :thumbsup: .keep up the good work and stay safe this weeken. dont 4 get 2 post up some more pic. of ya rides :nicoderm:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by favrtmistk+Nov 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15612641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

TTT I'm from Salt Lake and I'm just starting out in this Lowriding game...I'm just starting the rebuild of my regal!! I'm so excited to show Utah and the Ladies what I got. 
This is how it was this summer








THis is how it is now.......


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Nov 13 2009, 11:17 AM~15654438
> *TTT I'm from Salt Lake and I'm just starting out in this Lowriding game...I'm just starting the rebuild of my regal!! I'm so excited to show Utah and the Ladies what I got.
> This is how it was this summer
> 
> ...


You should have seen what my 83 Seville looked like when we hit the point that we got the 81 and decided to turn the 83 into a prts car. I had all the paint stripped off, front clop, hood, and both fenders off, all the glass out, no seats. We were just getting ready to start the fun part! lol


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

GIRL'S CAN DO IT TO.











WHAT'S UP QUEEN :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

MY LAST RIDE SOLD THIS ONE LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO.


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

TTT for the lowrider ladies


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

MY 1ST RIDER


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

MY HOPPER COMING SOON!...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

I GOT 7 RIDES UNDER MY BELT!.... 4 OF THEM I STILL OWN


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15675404
> *I GOT 7 RIDES UNDER MY BELT!.... 4 OF THEM I STILL OWN
> *


DATS GOOD GIRL I GOT 2 I GOTTA DONK AND A LOWRIDER DEES GUY THINK WE CANT DO SHIT DATS WHY I LEFT MY MAN HE COULDN'T HANDLE DA SHIT DAT I WAS OUT DER BETTER DAN HIM LETS KEEP IT GOIN LADIES MORE POWER 2 US


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15675491
> *DATS GOOD GIRL I GOT 2 I GOTTA DONK AND A LOWRIDER DEES GUY THINK WE CANT DO SHIT DATS WHY I LEFT MY MAN HE COULDN'T HANDLE DA SHIT DAT I WAS OUT DER BETTER DAN HIM LETS KEEP IT GOIN LADIES MORE POWER 2 US
> *



THAT'S RIGHT HOMEGIRL KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG!.....


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:rofl KEEP IT ROLLING LADIES :rofl: TTT 4 ALL OF YA LADIES HOLDING IT DOWN :h5:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ME AND MY POPP'S . . . THANKS 4 SHOWING ME 2 KEEP MY HEAD UP LADIES


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## krazydeville (Nov 9, 2009)

I had no idea there were so many of us lowrider girls...I love it! :biggrin: Can't wait to see that regal out in the SLC girl..I'll be rollin in my 81 coupe deville :thumbsup: Much love to all the Ladies Lowridin


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15675205
> *GIRL'S CAN DO IT TO.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homegirl keep on lowrideing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by favrtmistk_@Nov 1 2009, 07:59 PM~15531068
> *damn sorry about the size of those last pics!!  I guess I do it big...  lol :wow:
> *



just dont do iT again...lol..........hell yea baby,.you doing big things..WESTSIDE CC


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Sep 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11724269
> *Here is my 51. hitting side to side
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD SOCORRO.....


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15602097
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DOING BIG THINGS LORI.... :0


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

here are some smaller pictures i took...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Nov 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15711485
> *whats up homegirl keep on lowrideing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DID YOU HIT THE DAM THIS PAST WEEKEND? I HEARD IT WAS THE BOMB..


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT for the lady riders :biggrin:


----------



## nikki chevylady (Jun 2, 2009)

whats up lady rider's nice to see a forum where all the ladies can talk about there rides...am new to this forum but am old to the layitlow website my husband lowglasshouse has a forum here called philly riders check it out... I have a car club called Ride Or Die Ladies Cc... and we represent not only our cars which i happen to owe a 1980 Buick Regal with 13s no bags yet... coming out with them this summer....but we also represent and we r supposed by the Breast Cancer Awareness Fund...as i am a cancer surivor... hope one day we can meet up close and share our lowriding stories... :biggrin: this is a pic of the first banquet we attend this year hosted by unverisal motors of philadelphia...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nikki chevylady_@Nov 19 2009, 07:36 PM~15719843
> * whats up lady rider's nice to see a forum where all the ladies can talk about there rides...am new to this forum but am old to the layitlow website my husband lowglasshouse has a forum here called philly riders check it out... I have a car club called Ride Or Die Ladies Cc... and we represent not only our cars which i happen to owe a 1980 Buick Regal with 13s no bags yet... coming out with them this summer....but we also represent and we r supposed by the Breast Cancer Awareness Fund...as i am a cancer surivor... hope one day we can meet up close and share our lowriding stories... :biggrin: this is a pic of the first banquet we attend this year hosted by unverisal motors of philadelphia...
> 
> 
> ...



MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO YOU AND ALL THE LADYS, IM GLAD TO HEAR A GOOD STORY ABOUT BEING A BEAST CANCER SURVIVOR I LOST MY MOM TO BREAST CANCER SO I SUPPORT IT TO THE FULLEST I HOPE THAT WE DO GET TO MEET IN PERSON.... YOU LADY'S TAKE CARE AND KEEP YOUR HEADS UP ONELOVE TO ALL MY LADY RIDERZ.


----------



## nikki chevylady (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin: Any time we are located in Philadelphia PA... but one day we will be able to meet am sorry to hear about your mom....


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres my girl and her old ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ladys keep doin your thing lookin damn good :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Q -VO


----------



## El Luis 90 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2009, 02:10 PM~15716439
> *TTT for the lady riders :biggrin:
> *


 
:cheesy: wnats up patti :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADYS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST HAD 2 WISH ALL YA LATIN LOVELY A HAPPY LOLO THANKSGIVING :h5: KEEP YOUR CARS LOW :nicoderm: AND YOUR HEADS UP HIGH :thumbsup: FROM THE BIG 210 SAN ANTOS T.X.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

we also do girls shirts... bella and american apparel brand, tank tops and baby doll shirts.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

YOU LADIES ARE DOING IT BIG. GLAD TO SEE YOU LADIES IN THE STREETS. YOUR CARS LOOK BETTER THEN SOME OF THE GUYS OUT THERE. ONE LOVE .


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WHATS UP LADIES KEEP ON LOWRIDEING ITS THE HERTIAGE THAT KEEPS US GOING FROM GENERATION TO GENERATION LOWRIDEING IS IN OUR BLOOD.... SO HOMEGIRLS KEEP IT GOING" ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE" :yes: :h5:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 2 2009, 12:44 PM~15846721
> *WHATS UP LADIES KEEP ON LOWRIDEING ITS THE HERTIAGE THAT KEEPS US GOING FROM GENERATION TO GENERATION LOWRIDEING IS IN OUR BLOOD.... SO HOMEGIRLS KEEP IT GOING" ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"  :yes:  :h5:
> *


*THAT'S RIGHT MAMA  *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Shout out to the ladies.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*CHECK IT OUT.... MY HOMEGIRL IS THROWIN A TOYRUN / CARSHOW IN MORENO VALLEY... IF UR ABLE 2 MAKE IT OUT OR UR CALI CHAPTERS CAN .... SUPPORT THE KIDS  *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 2 2009, 12:44 PM~15846721
> *WHATS UP LADIES KEEP ON LOWRIDEING ITS THE HERTIAGE THAT KEEPS US GOING FROM GENERATION TO GENERATION LOWRIDEING IS IN OUR BLOOD.... SO HOMEGIRLS KEEP IT GOING" ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"  :yes:  :h5:
> *



THAT'S RIGHT QUEEN!.....  " ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 18 2008, 04:22 PM~11375071
> *THIS IS MY CAR....LADY HYPNOTIQ
> 
> 
> ...


got a question. thats tight how you got the frenched antenna. how did you do that?? :biggrin: nice cutty


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 5 2009, 03:08 PM~15881837
> *THAT'S RIGHT QUEEN!.....     " ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMEGIRL LETS ROLL


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW CLUB BABYGIRL LA RIDER GOOD LUCK


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15894439
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW CLUB  BABYGIRL LA RIDER GOOD LUCK
> *


whats up ladies


----------



## MR KJ (Dec 8, 2009)

ok


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HEY QUEEN, WHAT IT DO BIG HOMIE... I TOLD YOU WHAT I WAS DOING NOW LET ME SHOW YOU ....

HERE IS THE PLAQUE


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2009, 08:43 AM~15923347
> *
> *


*hey mama how u been ??*


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 9 2009, 08:35 AM~15923282
> *HEY QUEEN, WHAT IT DO BIG HOMIE... I TOLD YOU WHAT I WAS DOING NOW LET ME SHOW YOU ....
> 
> HERE IS THE PLAQUE
> ...


DAMITT HOMEGIRL THATS A NICE PLAQUE HOLDING DOWN MRS PREZ. THATS A GOOD THING KEEP IT UP  I SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH AND ITS ALL GOOD SEE YOU SOON....................... THE QUEEN.........................


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT LADYS IN LOWRIDING, IM ONE MY SELF, REPRESENTING CERTIFIED RIDAZ CAR CLUB MORENO VALLEY CHAPTER. WE LADYS CAN DO IT TO. STAY UP LADIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE LUV CERTIFIED RIDAZ.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15937809
> *TTT LADYS IN LOWRIDING, IM ONE MY SELF, REPRESENTING CERTIFIED RIDAZ CAR CLUB MORENO VALLEY CHAPTER. WE LADYS CAN DO IT TO. STAY UP LADIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ONE LUV CERTIFIED RIDAZ.
> *


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Best of Luck to you mija *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Dec 10 2009, 04:16 PM~15939910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15935869
> *DAMITT HOMEGIRL THATS A NICE PLAQUE HOLDING DOWN MRS PREZ. THATS A GOOD THING KEEP IT UP   I SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH AND ITS ALL GOOD SEE YOU SOON....................... THE  QUEEN.........................
> *



THAT'S RIGHT SHIT IM GOING TO BE COMING YOUR WAY MUCH MORE HOMEGIRL .....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 12 2009, 10:20 AM~15958570
> *THAT'S RIGHT SHIT IM GOING TO BE COMING YOUR WAY MUCH MORE HOMEGIRL .....
> *


thats cool handle your business homie


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 14 2009, 09:10 AM~15976008
> *thats cool handle your business homie
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW.....


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15602097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 18 2009, 12:34 PM~16020806
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES
> *


and have a happy new year


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:wave: tortas


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

HERES MY LADY S CAR, REPRESENTIN THE ANAS


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quick bump for my fellow lowriding ladies :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE UNIQUE LADIES DOING IT HERE IN SAN DIEGO...THE GUYS COULDN'T KEEP US DOWN...WE HAVE ALL EARNED OUR RESPECT OUT THERE...WHICH WASN'T EASY AT FIRST...SMALL CLUB BUT REPPING TO THE FULLEST...5 YEARS STRONG NOW...STARTING THE NEXT GENERATION OF RIDERS OUT EARLY...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 13 2010, 03:55 PM~16280258
> * THE UNIQUE LADIES DOING IT HERE IN SAN DIEGO...THE GUYS COULDN'T KEEP US DOWN...WE HAVE ALL EARNED OUR RESPECT OUT THERE...WHICH WASN'T EASY AT FIRST...SMALL CLUB BUT REPPING TO THE FULLEST...5 YEARS STRONG NOW...STARTING THE NEXT GENERATION OF RIDERS OUT EARLY...
> 
> 
> ...



*MAD RESPECT TO YOU LADIES, KEEP DOIN YOUR THING*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*7138929902
early registration extended to jan 25*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Dec 21 2009, 08:34 PM~16053076
> *:wave: tortas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats not nice :happysad:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 30 2009, 07:15 PM~16137378
> *HERES MY LADY S CAR, REPRESENTIN THE ANAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>GOOD AFTERNOON LADIES....HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND...ROLL SAFE OUT THERE....</span>


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

I just bought a 66 rambler after i sod My 67 Impala hoping to have her ready for the Ravenous and meet in the mountians in August


















if ne one knows of ne clubs in seattle that wouldnt minda girl with a rambler let me know


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT LADYS IN LOWRIDING, LET'S KEEP DOING IT LADIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053076
> *:wave: tortas
> *


*TONY ... WTF ... U SERIOUS ... COME ON NOW ... NOT KOOL ... DNT BE A HATER :angry: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 13 2010, 03:55 PM~16280258
> *THATZ RIGHT LADIES ... LOOKIN GOOD ... N HELLA STRONG ... STAY UP ... MUCH LUV ALWAYZ  </span>*


----------



## ochun h.p (Jan 29, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

POSTING THIS UP ...ITS MY HOMEGIRL MARISSA.....FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO....AND SHE'S ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB..IF AM NOT WRONG..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 31 2010, 09:34 PM~16472137
> *POSTING THIS UP ...ITS MY HOMEGIRL MARISSA.....FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO....AND SHE'S ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB..IF AM NOT WRONG..
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE'S MY LIL LADY ..LESLIE..WHEN SHE WAS 3...SHE'S 6YRS OLD NOW...ON MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS....SAN DIEGO....


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Jan 30 2010, 11:05 AM~16460583
> *I just bought a 66 rambler after i sod My 67 Impala hoping to have her ready for the Ravenous and meet in the mountians in August
> 
> 
> ...


I USED TO HAVE A 67 RAMBLER...2 DOOR...HAD IT LOW TO THE GROUND...BUT IT WAS ALL ORIGINAL...KINDA LOOKED LIKE THE SQUARED OFF NOVA...HOMEBOYS WERE ALWAYS CRUISING UP TO CHECK IT OUT...ONLY CAUSE IT WAS DIFFERENT FROM THE TRADITIONAL RIDES...MUCH SUCCESS IN YOUR BUILT...KEEP US POSTED ON THE BUILD UP...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 14 2010, 10:07 AM~16288859
> *MAD RESPECT TO YOU LADIES, KEEP DOIN YOUR THING
> *


THANK YOU....


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 31 2010, 08:34 PM~16472137
> *POSTING THIS UP ...ITS MY HOMEGIRL MARISSA.....FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO....AND SHE'S ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB..IF AM NOT WRONG..
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THIS MERC...MARISSA REALLY TRULY REPS HER CLUB...DUKES CC FROM SAN DIEGO....HER ELCO USED TO BE REALLY NICE TOO...


----------



## bamma (Feb 1, 2010)

pics


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

I will I'm doing engine work today once I hear her fire up I'll tear her down clean and paint her she is pretty much original but I gonna re do all of the interor and. Put a blu candy on her hope fully some club round here won't mind us tagging along


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Feb 2 2010, 03:27 PM~16490149
> *I will I'm doing engine work today once I hear her fire up I'll tear her down clean and paint her she is pretty much original but I  gonna re do all of the interor and. Put a blu candy on her hope fully some club round here won't mind us tagging along
> *



Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

SHE IS ALIVE!!!!!!! LOL but her ignition is bad wont dis engaged the starter so now i have to re key my old ignition (


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 PM~16543990
> *SHE IS ALIVE!!!!!!! LOL but her ignition is bad wont dis engaged the starter so now i have to re key my old ignition (
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 31 2010, 08:34 PM~16472137
> *POSTING THIS UP ...ITS MY HOMEGIRL MARISSA.....FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO....AND SHE'S ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB..IF AM NOT WRONG..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

yall ladies keep up the great work its good to see females joning the lowrider life it makes it better when your girl is down to cruise and get dirty working on cars instead of complaining about being out and getting there nails dirty and shit like that keep it ladies


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 10 2010, 10:26 AM~16571622
> *yall ladies keep up the great work its good to see females joning the lowrider life it makes it better when your girl is down to cruise and get dirty working on cars instead of complaining about being out and getting there nails dirty and shit like that keep it ladies
> *


YUP THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WE RIDE WITH PRIDE


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

nice thread


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

got the ignition back *a working one* gonna install it put in some gas n take her for a spin friday they clean the engine n get her ready for bodywork n paint


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Feb 11 2010, 12:55 AM~16580231
> *got the ignition back *a working one* gonna install it put in some gas n take her for a spin friday they clean the engine n get her ready for bodywork n paint
> *


YOU GO GIRL HANDLE IT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Feb 10 2010, 02:31 PM~16573549
> *nice thread
> *


THANKS AND MORE TO COME STAY POSTED LOL


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Feb 11 2010, 01:55 AM~16580231
> *got the ignition back *a working one* gonna install it put in some gas n take her for a spin friday they clean the engine n get her ready for bodywork n paint
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

TIME FOR US TO SHINE HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL THE LADYS


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16609812
> *TIME FOR US TO SHINE HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL THE LADYS
> *



X2! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

right back at ya. i finally got my ignition installed n did it hanging upside down tambien lol... it works she fired up twice but alas my timing is bad so she wont start again.. time to call in mis tios........


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 14 2010, 12:33 PM~16609812
> *TIME FOR US TO SHINE HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL THE LADYS
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 14 2010, 12:33 PM~16609812
> *TIME FOR US TO SHINE HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL THE LADYS
> *


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

i look like this...








& had this


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 09:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 16 2010, 03:33 AM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Feb 14 2010, 09:44 PM~16613265
> *right back at ya.  i finally got my ignition installed n did it hanging upside down tambien lol... it works she fired up twice but alas my timing is bad so she wont start again.. time to call in mis tios........
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

SO where are these pics you are talking about?


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 16 2010, 01:33 AM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT UP LADYS, JUST WANNA GIVE YOU A "SWEET HELLO" KEEP DOING YOUR THANG... REPRESENT YOUR CLUB AS YOU SHOULD... GOOD JOB... :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, BIG CLOWNY, "TECHNIQUES" C.C. LOS ANGELES AKA "TRUCHA"


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 22 2010, 02:53 PM~16689986
> *WHAT UP LADYS, JUST WANNA GIVE YOU A "SWEET HELLO"  KEEP DOING YOUR THANG... REPRESENT YOUR CLUB AS YOU SHOULD... GOOD JOB... :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, BIG CLOWNY, "TECHNIQUES" C.C. LOS ANGELES AKA "TRUCHA"
> *


HEY CLOWNY WHATS UP HOW YOU BEEN HAVENT SEEN YOU FOR AWHILE HOPE ALL IS WELL TELL THE HOMIE QVO FOR ME


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 10 2010, 02:26 PM~16573504
> *YUP THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WE RIDE WITH PRIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Sup Queen how u been? It's been awhile


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 22 2010, 10:51 PM~16696085
> *:thumbsup:
> Sup Queen how u been?  It's been awhile
> *


HEY GIRL HOW R U IVE BEEN OK JUST BEEN CRUSEING THE BLVD ON SUNDAYS


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 08:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

ladies good job and you are good rolemodels my daughter has grown up watching a few ladies here in hayward and is now working on her own ride very proud of her and all ladies ridin thier own car again great job :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Mar 2 2010, 12:46 PM~16772119
> *ladies good job and you are good rolemodels my daughter has grown up watching a few ladies here in hayward and is now working on her own ride very proud of her and all ladies ridin thier own car again great job :thumbsup:
> *


That's Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Mar 2 2010, 11:46 AM~16772119
> *ladies good job and you are good rolemodels my daughter has grown up watching a few ladies here in hayward and is now working on her own ride very proud of her and all ladies ridin thier own car again great job :thumbsup:
> *


we as ladies gotta keep the movement going lowriding is a part of our culture, we take pride in our rides thats why we are all ladies of lowriding


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 3 2010, 10:48 PM~16790314
> *we as ladies gotta keep the movement going lowriding is a part of our culture, we take pride in our rides thats why we are all ladies of lowriding
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16790314
> *we as ladies gotta keep the movement going lowriding is a part of our culture, we take pride in our rides thats why we are all ladies of lowriding
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASUPP 'QUEEN' I NEED MY GRILL, GIRL!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YA I GOT YOUR GRILL YOU KNOW WHERE ITS AT LOL


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> YA I GOT YOUR GRILL YOU KNOW WHERE ITS AT LOL
> [/quot
> 
> :wow: CO'CHINOS!!! THAT DIDNT EVEN SOUND RIGHT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

i don't know whats SEXIER??????????





(a) a beautiful girl, in a mariachi group.

(b) a beautiful girl, with little or no make-up. 

© ANY girl driving a lowrider.



i was cruising around the Los Angeles HARBOR AREA yesterday, and i saw some chick cruising around by herself in a stock, dark blue nineteen forty something,,, Chevy Fleetline,,,, SHE LOOKED FINE!!!! i tried to chase her down, but their was too much traffic..........my life is no longer, "complete".


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Mar 15 2010, 09:57 AM~16894787
> *i don't know whats SEXIER??????????
> (a) a beautiful girl, in a mariachi group.
> 
> ...


Lol! :roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Mar 15 2010, 08:57 AM~16894787
> *i don't know whats SEXIER??????????
> (a) a beautiful girl, in a mariachi group.
> 
> ...


damit put it on a want ad lol


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> > YA I GOT YOUR GRILL YOU KNOW WHERE ITS AT LOL
> > [/quot
> >
> > :wow: CO'CHINOS!!! THAT DIDNT EVEN SOUND RIGHT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 17 2010, 12:58 AM~16913805
> *damit put it on a want ad lol
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 16 2010, 11:59 PM~16913808
> *ok clowny lol
> *


WHATS UP QUEEN... :biggrin: HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HOME GIRL... SEE U SOON...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:19 PM~16921992
> *WHATS UP QUEEN... :biggrin: HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HOME GIRL... SEE U SOON...
> *


QVO CLOWNY SEE U SOON


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my car..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DarlingDanika_@Mar 18 2010, 01:47 AM~16924363
> *This is my car..
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feelin that interior :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16924057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like they way this photo looks......


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Ladies & cars nothing better


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 08:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16927031
> *Ladies & cars nothing better
> *


x2


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Mar 20 2010, 07:23 PM~16947659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Mar 20 2010, 06:23 PM~16947659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Mar 20 2010, 06:23 PM~16947659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GIRL HOW ARE U YOUR CAR CAME OUT GOOD SEE YOU SOON BEATRICE


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by missmeme+Feb 15 2010, 11:33 PM~16622665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a real nice pic


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE LADIES BE ROLLIN THERE RIDES CRUSIN JUST LIKE THE FELLA DO KEEP IT GOING LADIES


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DarlingDanika_@Mar 18 2010, 12:47 AM~16924363
> *This is my car..
> 
> 
> ...


diggin it....those supremes?


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 27 2010, 10:46 PM~17021097
> *YOU KNOW THE LADIES BE ROLLIN THERE RIDES CRUSIN JUST LIKE THE FELLA DO KEEP IT GOING LADIES
> *


Showin some love to all the ladies like me that roll, cruise and wrench! He's my ride....


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Apr 2 2010, 04:16 PM~17077496
> *Showin some love to all the ladies like me that roll, cruise and wrench!  He's my ride....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Apr 2 2010, 02:16 PM~17077496
> *Showin some love to all the ladies like me that roll, cruise and wrench!  He's my ride....
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 08:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WHATS UP LADIES


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 6 2010, 04:50 PM~17115436
> *WHATS UP LADIES
> *


What's up Queen


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 6 2010, 09:40 PM~17118721
> *What's up Queen
> *


hey girl how r u :wave:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 6 2010, 09:45 PM~17118796
> *hey girl how r u :wave:
> *


I'm good. How u been? Long time no see


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17118874
> *I'm good.  How u been?  Long time no see
> *


im cool saw you friday at the cruise night ar carls jr, you were leaveing so take care see you soon homegirl


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

isnt there a lady in here that suppose to be on Wife Swap?? when does this episode appear.. i wanna see the rides on there


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HI THERE. MY NAME IS DAYSIA, AND THIS IS ME AND MY BABY SISTER NEVAEH IN FRONT OF MY DADDY CADDI. IM WORKING ON A LOWRIDER BIKE AND IT MAKE ME FELL GOOD 2 SEE OTHER GIRLS AND WOMEN DOING AND LOVING THE SAME THING AS ME " LOWRIDERS" . . . . .RoW DoGGs C.C PUPPY CHAPTER.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Apr 20 2010, 09:16 PM~17253576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@[B~
> *Jan 24 2006* 08:25 AM~4692450]
> Still under construction.
> Much props to the ladys who are holding it down  :biggrin:
> ...


Wow my last post was back in 2006. I see the ladies still holding it down. Me & My Ride. 










My Future Other Ride In The Works


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Other Ladies' Rides Holding It Down In Our Club

Stlladylux New Ride










Missy's Ride


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE LADIES HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE LOWRIDING GAME....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX+Apr 21 2010, 02:10 PM~17260172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Apr 21 2010, 02:25 PM~17261014
> *MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE LADIES HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE LOWRIDING GAME....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey Queen it was good seeing you tonite at the cruise


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

damn, mad props to all the fine ladys cruisin Lowride's. I think that's hot. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Happy Mother's Day to all my lowriding ladies


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

X2! Happy Mother's Day!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17362830
> *Hey Queen it was good seeing you tonite at the cruise
> *


WHATS UP HOMEGIRL GOOD TO SEE U SEE U AT TRAFFIC PICNIC


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow: 


quote=monteloco,Dec 30 2009, 05:15 PM
HERES MY LADY S CAR, REPRESENTIN THE ANAS
















quote]

 
Looks nice but it looks like it'd be your car 

:dunno:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

cool ladies keep them rides rollin


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

TO ALL THE LADIES BE SAFE THIS WEEKEND CRUISE AND HAVE FUN :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey ladies whats the update on your rides hope everything is coming along good


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 2 2010, 11:35 PM~17682170
> *hey ladies whats the update on your rides hope everything is coming along good
> *


Sneak peak on the new patterns  Will be breakin her out at San Bernardino this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 3 2010, 10:03 PM~17690657
> *Sneak peak on the new patterns   Will be breakin her out at San Bernardino this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 4 2010, 05:46 PM~17698616
> *Very Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

rhonda the burban looks very good you go homegirl


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey ladys hows it going


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 14 2010, 09:49 AM~17489291
> *:wow:
> quote=monteloco,Dec 30 2009, 05:15 PM
> HERES MY LADY S CAR, REPRESENTIN THE ANAS
> ...


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

somebody got pics of the 49 hudson thats 
MARIA ROSALES' in lowrider mag right now christene from dukes c.c. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 4 2010, 12:03 AM~17690657
> *Sneak peak on the new patterns   Will be breakin her out at San Bernardino this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that will win u some shows most def lookin at that firme paint


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 18 2010, 02:09 AM~16924057
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Q-VO I LOVE THIS


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 18 2010, 02:09 AM~16924057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  did i mention I LOVE THIS PIC ima ,ake it my profile pic on face book


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

*TTMFT for the ladies in lowriding*   :worship: :worship: yall have my upmost respect...keep doin your thing


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 12:43 PM~17832748
> *TTMFT for the ladies in lowriding     :worship:  :worship: yall have my upmost respect...keep doin your thing
> *


THANK YOU THE LADIES TAKE PRIDE IN THIER RIDES


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 14 2010, 09:49 AM~17489291
> *:wow:
> quote=monteloco,Dec 30 2009, 05:15 PM
> HERES MY LADY S CAR, REPRESENTIN THE ANAS
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

MAD PROPS TO THE LOWRIDER LADYS HERES MY WIFEYS BIKE SHES WORKING ON GREAT JOB LADYS :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 22 2010, 10:07 AM~17854826
> *MAD PROPS TO THE LOWRIDER LADYS HERES MY WIFEYS BIKE SHES WORKING ON GREAT JOB LADYS  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good keep it up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 22 2010, 11:07 AM~17854826
> *MAD PROPS TO THE LOWRIDER LADYS HERES MY WIFEYS BIKE SHES WORKING ON GREAT JOB LADYS  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## DreaminChicana (Dec 3, 2009)

hey does anyone have an ideas or know where i can get a 1 barrel rbs carb rebiult
for a 66 rambler classic 770. i need to find one in washington or where i can send it out to. thanks in advance for any leads.. thanks!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 22 2010, 05:57 PM~17859289
> *looks good keep it up
> *


SHE SAID THANK YOU LADYS :biggrin: FROM ONE LOWRIDER TO ANOTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16924057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
WOW!! I DON'T BELIEVE THIS!!!!....HOW COULD YOU POSSIBILY COME WITH THAT PLAQUE???....OUR RAP GROUPE AND LABEL IS CALLED "LOST ANGELZ" AND BEING LOWRIDERS FOR YEARS HERE IN L.A. ME & MY HOMIES FELT IT WAS ONLY RIGHT TO FLY LOST ANGELZ PLAQUES SO GUESS WHAT?....WE ARE WAITING ON OUR PLAQUES NOW!....AND I SAW THIS PIC AND WAS LIKE DAM!!!....

AND WE GOT THE L.A. LOGO THE SAME WAY JUST DIFFERENT LETTERS WITH THE "Z" ON THE END INSTEAD OF "S".....BUT HEY I GUESS GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE...SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT THIS SUMMER AS WE LAUNCH OUR CLUB AND RECORD LABEL....AND BEING A WEST COAST RIDER....I HAVE TONS OF LOWRIDER MUSIC WAITING TO DROP....FOR US ALL TO BANG IN OUR RIDAZ!!  :dunno: :run: :angel:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 26 2010, 07:55 AM~17892083
> *SHE SAID THANK YOU LADYS  :biggrin:  FROM ONE LOWRIDER TO ANOTHER :thumbsup:
> *


hell ya its all good


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DreaminChicana_@Jun 26 2010, 04:54 AM~17891615
> *hey does anyone have an ideas or know where i can get a 1 barrel rbs carb rebiult
> for a 66 rambler classic 770. i need to find one in washington or where i can send it out to.  thanks in advance for any leads.. thanks!
> *


ALL STAR......... IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK CA. 91790 GIVE THEM A CALL


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 20 2010, 01:40 PM~17838718
> *THANK YOU THE LADIES TAKE PRIDE IN THIER RIDES
> *


thats whats up, there certainly needs to be more ladies in lowriding, in my opinion  :cheesy:  ...

TTT!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ANYONE NEED SOMETHING FOR THERE RIDE HIT ME UP ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO . THEY DONT CALL ME THE QUEEN OF LOWRIDING FOR NOTHING


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17894212
> *thats whats up, there certainly needs to be more ladies in lowriding, in my opinion   :cheesy:   ...
> 
> TTT!!
> *


WELL EVERYONES ENTITLED TO THIER OPINION OUT HERE IN CALI WE GOT LADY CRUISEING ALL OVER AS WELL AS OTHER CITIES  US LADIES HANDLE IT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## babycar (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17894212
> *thats whats up, there certainly needs to be more ladies in lowriding, in my opinion   :cheesy:   ...
> 
> TTT!!
> *


yeah, women are the best creature in the world


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

my wife and her 84 regal


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17932919
> *my wife and her 84 regal
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE KEEP IT GOING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Now back to your regularly scheduled program....


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 4 2010, 06:14 PM~17960580
> *Happy 4th of July Ladies! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS SAME TO YOU ALL ALL THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HOPE ALL THE LADIES AND THEIR LOVED ONES HAD A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY CELEBRATION...FOR YOU LADIES DOING THAT DAMN THING...KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND REP TO THE FULLEST....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 6 2010, 05:17 PM~17976131
> *HOPE ALL THE LADIES AND THEIR LOVED ONES HAD A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY CELEBRATION...FOR YOU LADIES DOING THAT DAMN THING...KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND REP TO THE FULLEST....
> *


thanks


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 08:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


  what u got now?


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 12:39 PM~17983495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you go girl


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wussup ladies :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 04:09 PM~18005224
> *Wussup ladies :naughty: :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD YALL AND MUCH RESPECT TO THE LADIES AND THEIR RIDES
:thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

MY WIFES FIFTH AVE......PATTERNZ COMING SOON..... :biggrin:







.....







...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

DAMN SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS........


----------



## Chewee (Jul 20, 2010)

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey ladies keep them rides rollin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## emmy (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## *FAIRYGIRL* (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, theres a topic for ladies now, coooool.


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

Keep it up, ladies! Everyone's cars are looking great. I just help my boyfriend with his 76 Caprice, but excited to get something of my own going. You ladies are great inspiration.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Jul 30 2010, 09:42 PM~18190647
> *Keep it up, ladies! Everyone's cars are looking great. I just help my boyfriend with his 76 Caprice, but excited to get something of my own going. You ladies are great inspiration.
> *


hell ya thats what its all about we stick together and what we believe in we cruise with our heads up cause ' WE ARE THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING'


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Whats up to all the Ladies in Lowriding :biggrin: 

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 15 2010, 12:38 AM~18049947
> *whats up
> *


I dont think you want to know :naughty: :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ladies keep them pics coming


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

This is our family car for now 1976 Caprice Classic "Red Zeppelin" It's eventually going to our son, and we'll be moving on to new things. We're kind of at a stand still for a little while until after we move. I've also got a 20" Schwinn in the works as well.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Aug 15 2010, 12:43 PM~18313914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

Next month im pushin 4 a 70 monte all black w/flake n red interior yea buddy !!!!!
wish me luck


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 15 2010, 07:50 PM~18316480
> *Next month im pushin 4 a 70 monte all black w/flake n red interior yea buddy !!!!!
> wish me luck
> *


Good Luck! :cheesy:


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 15 2010, 09:50 PM~18316480
> *Next month im pushin 4 a 70 monte all black w/flake n red interior yea buddy !!!!!
> wish me luck
> *


Sounds sick! Good luck!


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 15 2010, 08:33 PM~16622665
> *i look like this...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Sexy!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MARISSA FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO..WITH HER HUDSON BOMB...TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 AM~18353328
> *MARISSA FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO..WITH HER HUDSON BOMB...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE!! 

~MRS RIDINDRTY


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*CUTIE PIE 64*</span>
<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs205.snc4/38566_1557751188038_1363004961_3053584_1343673_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Here's a pic of my lowrider, a birthday present from the hubby! ~Mrs Ridindrty :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 15 2010, 06:50 PM~18316480
> *Next month im pushin 4 a 70 monte all black w/flake n red interior yea buddy !!!!!
> wish me luck
> *


hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 AM~18353328
> *MARISSA FROM DUKES CC SAN DIEGO..WITH HER HUDSON BOMB...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 12:22 PM~18353521
> *CUTIE PIE 64</span>
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs205.snc4/38566_1557751188038_1363004961_3053584_1343673_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


you go girl


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> This is our family car for now 1976 Caprice Classic "Red Zeppelin" It's eventually going to our son, and we'll be moving on to new things. We're kind of at a stand still for a little while until after we move. I've also got a 20" Schwinn in the works as well.
> very nice


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 01:22 PM~18353521
> *CUTIE PIE 64</span>
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs205.snc4/38566_1557751188038_1363004961_3053584_1343673_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 03:22 PM~18353521
> *CUTIE PIE 64</span>
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs205.snc4/38566_1557751188038_1363004961_3053584_1343673_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


Love the paint job the colors are awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

cool ladies nice cars keep them rollin


----------



## LA YESI G (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey ladies!! Well im Yesenia from New Life C.C NC, i have a 83 Cadillac Deville in the works,(a lil info on it) it was featured in the video "Regulate" with Warren G, Got it passed on to me when my brother Jose Passed away in February of this year.He was our car club Founder.My 11 year old son also Got a 1964 Impala from his uncle(has won several first place trophies), Keepin on living my Brothers Lowrider Dream!!! Now im a Lowrider Chicana!!!!!
(posting pics soon)


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA YESI G_@Aug 22 2010, 12:56 PM~18376318
> *Hey ladies!! Well im Yesenia from New Life C.C NC, i have a 83 Cadillac Deville in the works,(a lil info on it) it was featured in the video "Regulate" with Warren G, Got it passed on to me when my brother Jose Passed away in February of this year.He was our car club Founder.My 11 year old son also Got a 1964 Impala from his uncle(has won several first place trophies), Keepin on living my Brothers Lowrider Dream!!! Now im a Lowrider Chicana!!!!!
> (posting pics soon)
> *


hi welcome keep the tradition going and have fun enjoy yourself lowrideing is whats happening post your pics


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 17 2006, 11:55 AM~4639942
> *Hola..ladies.... :cheesy:
> Here is my baby.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nice! the car too


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TAKING ALL THE LADIES IN LOWRIDING TO THE TOP....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LADIES....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HERE"S MY BABY (SWEET*TEMPTATION)


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT 4 THE LADIES


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 31 2010, 01:35 AM~18448032
> *HERE"S MY BABY (SWEET*TEMPTATION)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 31 2010, 12:35 AM~18448032
> *HERE"S MY BABY (SWEET*TEMPTATION)
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GO GIRL


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: it'z aaaaaaaaaaallll good! sup ladiez


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

whats up ladies how the rides coming along


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

*BUMPIN THE LADIES TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

all the way uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

Was gonna start a new topic for this but i finally found it :cheesy: 
Im new to this sence. Jus started with my man and i wanna be more involved.. I gotta 85 Caprice 2 door in the works :biggrin: 










Gettin it ready for paint!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Sep 19 2010, 05:30 PM~18605608
> *Was gonna start a new topic for this but i finally found it :cheesy:
> Im new to this sence. Jus started with my man and i wanna be more involved.. I gotta 85 Caprice 2 door in the works :biggrin:
> 
> ...


cool good luck to you welcome aboard


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18606577
> *cool good luck to you welcome aboard
> *


X2! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 19 2010, 06:13 PM~18606577
> *cool good luck to you welcome aboard
> *


*THANKSS..*


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Sep 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18606974
> *THANKSS..
> *


YOUR MOST WELCOME


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

we got alot of ladies that be buildin riders an hoppers :0 taking yall TTT


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

*
HELPiNG HiM GET EVERYTHiNG READY FOR PAiNT..*




















*iCANT WAiT FOR i TO BE DONE..*


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 AM~18642431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: cant wait ta chec it out


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 30 2010, 10:47 PM~18447651
> *TAKING ALL THE LADIES IN LOWRIDING TO THE TOP....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LADIES....
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 AM~18642431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GO GIRL HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 23 2010, 01:01 PM~18644132
> *YOU GO GIRL HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :cheesy: *THANK YU.*


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Sep 23 2010, 03:29 PM~18644823
> *:cheesy: THANK YU.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emmy (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emmy_@Sep 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18693160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT SHOW THEM GUYS WHAT US LADIES CAN DO, WE DONT ONLY COOK,CLEAN, AND WATCH OUR KIDS. BUT WE CAN HANDLE JUST WHAT THE GUYS CAN DO TO THEIR RIDES ALSO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by emmy_@Sep 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18693160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ta c the handz on lady kind :thumbsup: ttmft!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

You lowriding women are awesome. I could only wish my wife would love lowriding. Oh well thats what I get for marrying an Italian. :happysad:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife taking the Impala out for a cruise.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 30 2010, 07:06 PM~18705938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE...


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18697421
> *THATS RIGHT SHOW THEM GUYS WHAT US LADIES CAN DO, WE DONT ONLY COOK,CLEAN, AND WATCH OUR KIDS.  BUT WE CAN HANDLE JUST WHAT THE GUYS CAN DO TO THEIR RIDES ALSO.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE QUEEN... :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

keep up the good work ladies


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

LOOKING REAL GOOD LADIES


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 13 2010, 03:55 PM~16280258
> * THE UNIQUE LADIES DOING IT HERE IN SAN DIEGO...THE GUYS COULDN'T KEEP US DOWN...WE HAVE ALL EARNED OUR RESPECT OUT THERE...WHICH WASN'T EASY AT FIRST...SMALL CLUB BUT REPPING TO THE FULLEST...5 YEARS STRONG NOW...STARTING THE NEXT GENERATION OF RIDERS OUT EARLY...
> 
> 
> ...



You Ladies are looking GOOD Repping THE BIG SD


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

need some women in ky ta lowride instead of these big ass wheels,oh well!ttmf ladies slow and low :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 30 2010, 07:19 PM~18706057
> *SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE QUEEN... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 7 2010, 10:16 AM~18758831
> *thanks
> *


Keep doing your thing mija. My wife loves lowriding and the Raiders thats all I needed to hear, before I could marry her. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 06:46 PM~18769538
> *Keep doing your thing mija. My wife loves lowriding and the Raiders thats all I needed to hear, before I could marry her. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 06:46 PM~18769538
> *Keep doing your thing mija. My wife loves lowriding and the Raiders thats all I needed to hear, before I could marry her. :biggrin:
> *


WELL GOT TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 10 2010, 01:26 PM~18777403
> *WELL GOT TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT
> *


Yes it is and you ladies are doing a Good job, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by emmy_@Sep 29 2010, 11:23 AM~18693160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:biggrin: I gotta tip my hat to ya....your doing what a lot of guys that have lowriders and can't even do....shit some can't even change a battery...lol...keep up the good work...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

ORALE HERES MY RUCAS CARRUSHA ! SHE HELPS ME WORK ON IT SIEMPRE, :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

ums/ac202/primo1_photo/carshow047.jpg[/IMG]

HOT LIKE MENUDO!!!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

nice tre!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Oct 10 2010, 06:56 PM~18779066
> *
> :biggrin: I gotta tip my hat to ya....your doing what a lot of guys that have lowriders and can't even do....shit some can't even change a battery...lol...keep up the good work...
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH HOMIE...ALOT OF THESE LADIES GOT HEART...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WE ROLL WITH PRIDE AND HOLD OUR HEAD UP HIGH CAUSE WE ARE THE WOMAN OF LOWRIDING


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18876405
> *WE ROLL WITH PRIDE AND HOLD OUR HEAD UP HIGH CAUSE WE ARE THE WOMAN OF LOWRIDING
> *


digg dat!
uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emmy_@Sep 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18693160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low61Mom_@Jan 12 2006, 01:30 PM~4603426
> *Here is mine
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hello ladys


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: 
The car is almost done just waiting for paintt..


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18981834
> *hello ladys
> *





WHAT'S UP BETTY!..... HOW ARE YOU COMADRE? HOWS THE FAM?


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

HELLO LADIES!!!! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS TOPIC FOR 3 DAYS....LOL
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 30 2010, 08:06 PM~18705938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what I'm talking bout. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 12:11 PM~18984054
> *HELLO LADIES!!!! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS TOPIC FOR 3 DAYS....LOL
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Nov 4 2010, 10:02 AM~18983982
> *:wave:  :wave:
> The car is almost done just waiting for paintt..
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 4 2010, 10:04 AM~18983999
> *WHAT'S UP BETTY!..... HOW ARE YOU COMADRE? HOWS THE FAM?
> *


hey girl whats up how u been


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18981834
> *hello ladys
> *


Sup Queen. . .its been a minute


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 4 2010, 08:48 PM~18989708
> *Sup Queen. . .its been a minute
> *


HEY HOMEGIRL HOW U BEEN HAVENT SEEN YOU FOR A MIN TELL THE FAMILIA HELLO FOR ME


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low_@Jan 18 2006, 11:13 PM~4655227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Sep 8 2010, 09:15 PM~18520828
> *BUMPIN THE LADIES TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 30 2010, 09:15 PM~18706019
> *CLEAN RIDE HOMIE...
> *


Thanks man. :h5:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY LADIES LOOKING GOOD KEEP THEM RIDES COMING


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lookin tite fasho! :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Families Have a Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: hello ladies hows it going


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Sep 30 2010, 08:17 PM~18706552
> *You Ladies are looking GOOD Repping THE BIG SD
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THANK YOU COPAPAINT...</span>.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 06:46 PM~18769538
> *Keep doing your thing mija. My wife loves lowriding and the Raiders thats all I needed to hear, before I could marry her. :biggrin:
> *


<<<<RAIDERS BABY...ALL DAY EVERYDAY>>>>


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18876405
> *WE ROLL WITH PRIDE AND HOLD OUR HEAD UP HIGH CAUSE WE ARE THE WOMAN OF LOWRIDING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 10:11 AM~18984054
> *HELLO LADIES!!!! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS TOPIC FOR 3 DAYS....LOL
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> ...


 THATS NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 05:01 AM~18709066
> *need some women in ky ta lowride instead of these big ass wheels,oh well!ttmf ladies slow and low :thumbsup:
> *


I'm originally from KY. If we end up back there, my family will definitely be repping!


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

LOOKING FOR MY HOMEGIRL FROM GOODTIMES IN CALI OLD SCHOOL SUBURBAN PM ME


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 27 2010, 05:17 PM~18924947
> *Ultimate Riders 5th Annual Dinner/Dance all clubs n solo riders welcome
> celebrate with ya peoples.......
> 
> ...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 2 2010, 03:14 PM~19221067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:33 AM~19219606
> *LOOKING FOR MY HOMEGIRL FROM GOODTIMES IN CALI OLD SCHOOL SUBURBAN PM ME
> *



NM I FOUND HER


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP LADYS.. LOOKING GOOD NEVER BE DISCOURAGE AND KEEP LOWRIDING..


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 10:32 AM~19252471
> *WHATS UP LADYS.. LOOKING GOOD NEVER BE DISCOURAGE AND KEEP LOWRIDING..
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CLOWNY FOR THE WORDS OF INSPIRATION WE LADIES GOTTA KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 10:32 AM~19252471
> *WHATS UP LADYS.. LOOKING GOOD NEVER BE DISCOURAGE AND KEEP LOWRIDING..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice bike homie


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

NOW THAT'S WAT IM TALKING ABOUT THESE HYNAS ARE DOING THE DAM THING MAD PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING+Dec 9 2010, 04:11 PM~19285661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U HOMIE...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ochun h.p_@Jan 31 2010, 08:08 PM~16470330
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


looking good keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE LADIES IN LOWRIDING SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR LETS BE SAFE OUT THERE.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE LADY'S !!!!! COMADRE I WILL SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 12:32 PM~19252471
> *WHATS UP LADYS.. LOOKING GOOD NEVER BE DISCOURAGE AND KEEP LOWRIDING..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike homie. From a former Techniques member. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Dec 17 2010, 11:47 AM~19352546
> *Nice bike homie. From a former Techniques member.  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE, COO... :wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 10 2010, 01:53 PM~19294012
> *NOW THAT'S WAT IM TALKING ABOUT THESE HYNAS ARE DOING THE DAM THING  MAD PROPS  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIEMENT YES WE GOT IT GOING ON AND YES, WE ARE NOT ALL ONLY IN THE KITCHEN. WE ARE THE WOMEN OF LOWRIDING


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 17 2010, 10:17 AM~19351810
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE LADY'S !!!!! COMADRE I WILL SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS!
> *


YOU BET GIRL ILL BE SEEING U GUYS AT THE DAM GET READY TO PARTY LIKE WE DID LAST YEAR IT WAS ON AND CRACKIN CUZ THATS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the ladies... us men wouldnt be shit without u!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 21 2010, 06:04 PM~19387789
> *bump for the ladies... us men wouldnt be shit without u!
> *


thank you for those kind words but remember it takes two also  its not about us ladies only in the kitchen we can do almost what the men can do also and thats lowride


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all the sexi mamis.. from ur #1 chulo xx :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

My sister Holdin it down






































[/quote]



A sneek peak of what she got coming out in 2011....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

hello ladies :wave: :wave:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS
KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN LADIES...SEE YOU AT THE DAM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Dec 28 2010, 01:33 AM~19437822
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS
> KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN LADIES...SEE YOU AT THE DAM
> 
> ...


hell ya see ya there


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT for the Ladies Lowriding!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS LADIES  :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> My sister Holdin it down


A sneek peak of what she got coming out in 2011....









[/quote]
.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Happy New Year to all the ladies out there


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jan 1 2011, 12:50 AM~19472828
> *Happy New Year to all the ladies out there
> *


hey whats up :wave:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> A sneek peak of what she got coming out in 2011....


.
 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 15 2009, 09:34 PM~15675372
> *MY 1ST RIDER
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 15 2009, 09:30 PM~15675336
> *MY LAST RIDE SOLD THIS ONE LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I'm talking about!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15675205
> *GIRL'S CAN DO IT TO.
> 
> 
> ...


You is doing it Baby Girl...keep doing your thang!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15628529
> *BIG PROPS TO THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING, KEEP IT UP, IF THE MEN CAN DO IT WE CAN TO. MUCH LUV CERTFIED RIDAZ :thumbsup:
> *


This woman haven't posted up her rides yet....but she ain't no joke!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

what's up ladys! how are you guys doing?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 8 2011, 10:45 PM~19544823
> *what's up ladys! how are you guys doing?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: good job homegirls


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats to all the ladys putting it down sometimes harder than guys keep up the good work and keep lowriding


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2011, 04:24 PM~19549662
> *Congrats to all the ladys putting it down sometimes harder than guys keep up the good work and keep lowriding
> *




X100000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

BABYGIRL ON THE BLVD..... THERE'S A FLICK FOR YOU QUEEN!....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19571626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19571626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GIRL WHATS UP NICE PIC HOW THE FAMILIA DOING


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> My sister Holdin it down


A sneek peak of what she got coming out in 2011....









[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

ANY GIRLS FROM WASHINGTON?? BE BETTER IF U FROM WASHINGTON AND LIVE IN TRI CITIES


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:nicoderm: KEEP PUTTIN DOWN LADY,S :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2011, 05:24 PM~19549662
> *Congrats to all the ladys putting it down sometimes harder than guys keep up the good work and keep lowriding
> *


x71


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

GOOD MORNING LADY'S !!!!!

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A NICE WEEKEND!......


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

keep up the good work chikitas :thumbsup: o and pm me if you wanna talk


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADY'S HERES MY WIFE'S RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:11 AM~19721992
> *GOOD MORNING LADY'S !!!!!
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE HAS A NICE WEEKEND!......
> *


x71


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 28 2011, 12:22 PM~19722876
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADY'S HERES MY WIFE'S RIDE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WHATS UP LADIES HOWS IT GOING KEEP THEM RIDES COMING


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Aint nothing sexier than seeing a woman dippin in a low-low! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19782296
> *WHATS UP LADIES HOWS IT GOING KEEP THEM RIDES COMING
> *


Sup Queen  How u been?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Feb 4 2011, 03:12 PM~19788960
> *Aint nothing sexier than seeing a woman dippin in a low-low! :biggrin:
> *


x9999999999999999999999


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT 
Come on, spring! I'm getting restless


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT for the Ladies of Lowriding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Where's all my Phoenix lowriding ladys at ..... :naughty: *


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

shes still not done but damnn shes getting theree..










all i need is new tires.. 










*TTT*


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Bowtie (Jan 25, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heres a pic of my ladys drop top reppin Chevitos out of San Jo.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here she is cruising


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

AT THE SHOW.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heres one with both of our rides.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

At one of the Chevitos bbq.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another show


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Downtown Santa Clara st.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

At the primos pad putting new rims on Sabians 66


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gasser and go


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

At one of the Chevitos bbq


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Both our rides again I like this one.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chevitos at the drive inns


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chevitos at the drive inns


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

My lady my daughter and my lil prima


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@Mar 2 2011, 11:44 AM~19997631
> *Here she is cruising
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE LOOKS LIKE FUN OUT THERE WHERE YOUR AT


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my wife and her 96 Blazer, a proud member of Uso Car Club. Who maintains, cleans, and helps work on her own vehicle to keep it winning trophies at shows & looking good on the streets.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

LADYS WHAT'S UP! HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@Mar 2 2011, 11:44 AM~19997631
> *Here she is cruising
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

whats up ladys keep up the good work all is good cause we are the ladys of lowriding


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT for the Ladies of Lowriding. :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife just making some changes to her ride.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 30 2011, 05:12 PM~20221419
> *TTT for the Ladies of Lowriding. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Posted in another topic, here's my wife puttin' in work in the garage....and cruising.


Here's her ride....


















































Puttin' in work on various projects....


































































Doing some cruising in some of our rides over the years....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:wow: YOU LADY'S ARE DOING IT BIG :h5:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

I would like to congratulate my Uso Ladies' on their 1st place wins this weekend. Keep up the good work. 
:run: :run: :run: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 10:53 PM~20362086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO STOP IN AND CONGRATULATE THE HOMEGIRL BEJEWELED 65 ON HER RECENT SPREAD IN IMPALAS MAGAZINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CONGRATS TO YOU GIRL OUT THERE DOING THE DAMN THING :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

FEMALES ARE SHITTING ON SOME GUYS RIDES IVE SEEM ON LIL


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 20 2011, 12:09 AM~20379002
> *FEMALES ARE SHITTING ON SOME GUYS RIDES IVE SEEM ON LIL
> *



:yes: :uh:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt :wow:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

:shhh: HATERS GUNNA HATEE! 
TTT


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Apr 23 2011, 05:04 PM~20404151
> *:shhh: HATERS GUNNA HATEE!
> TTT
> 
> ...


thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20281757
> *Posted in another topic, here's my wife puttin' in work in the garage....and cruising.
> Here's her ride....
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

....are u at work,? or out on your grind, or just plain broke and find find urself putting piece's together?....(dosent matter)., are you breaking shit?..is your lowrider fukin up ur family,? are you thinking of a piston pump other than the lac of food in your fridge? and all's u can think about is a day and tyme for electricty and to hear the sound of that switch, that movement, that quicness, that softness, that tenderness....(interior )..,that chrome, that power, that skin tone...(paint ) them d'z, them tires,them bumpers,ect....... Then come on over to switchez anonymous....!!!! all are welcome...chippers, hoppers, teeter tott's, trailor hoe'z, and even bikes. lady's, hood ratt'z, gentlemen, thugs, gangstaz,and even haters !!! and by all means share and learn from the addictions of others....."and get a kic out of some of this shit!"....... agin that's switchez anonymous, where all are welcome.our intructers will help u get through your addiction guaranteed or no come bak!!!!. switche'z anonymous....brought to u by 13 inch rusty d'z and elca with no more switch box.... 
:biggrin: ttt ladys!


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt ladys :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Friday bump for a bomb topic


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 19 2011, 02:54 AM~20371231
> *JUST WANTED TO STOP IN AND CONGRATULATE THE HOMEGIRL BEJEWELED 65 ON HER RECENT SPREAD IN IMPALAS MAGAZINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CONGRATS TO YOU GIRL OUT THERE DOING THE DAMN THING :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY LADIES


----------



## Ms Bowtie (Jan 25, 2011)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20362086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just want to say good luck to the USO girls, they are preparing for the phx lowrider show as we speak. so look out!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my 1983 Chevy El Camino "Mi Fiera"


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 11 2011, 12:20 PM~20529652
> *This is my 1983 Chevy El Camino "Mi Fiera"
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 11 2011, 10:20 AM~20529652
> *This is my 1983 Chevy El Camino "Mi Fiera"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 24 2011, 11:12 AM~20408946
> *thats clean  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 11 2011, 10:20 AM~20529652
> *This is my 1983 Chevy El Camino "Mi Fiera"
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass elco!!


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*here is my wifes bombita*









*his and hers*


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## natalie.florez (May 29, 2011)

Too bad there were not more all girl clubs roaming around.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 27 2011, 09:27 AM~20640330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 11 2011, 11:20 AM~20529652
> *This is my 1983 Chevy El Camino "Mi Fiera"
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

my wifes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 28 2011, 10:44 PM~20649421
> *my wifes
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY 2 LIL LADY'S REPPIN...MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO..








@ SHOW IN TIJUANA BC


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 29 2011, 12:05 AM~20649960
> *MY 2 LIL LADY'S REPPIN...MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday queen of lowriding


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations to my wife Yvonne from Uso Phoenix on her wins in Denver LRM: 1st place CUV Semi Custom, Outstanding Hydraulics Truck, 3rd place Best of Show Truck. Good Job!!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

*MUSTANG SALLI.....throwing her hat into the "Ladies Ring of Fire" as well !!!!*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

64sub said:


> Congratulations to my wife Yvonne from Uso Phoenix on her wins in Denver LRM: 1st place CUV Semi Custom, Outstanding Hydraulics Truck, 3rd place Best of Show Truck. Good Job!!


Congrats to you "Giggles"


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

TTT for the ladies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mustangsalli said:


> View attachment 335150
> View attachment 335151
> View attachment 335152
> View attachment 335153


all this time i pictured it on mags


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Mag wheels..........wouldn't have dreamed of calling my car a lowrider and posting up with these other female superstars unless I was sporting nothing less than 13 in-110 spoke Dayton Wire Wheels...........of course !!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> MY 2 LIL LADY'S REPPIN...MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they have to learn early.beautiful princesses.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mustangsalli said:


> View attachment 339188
> 
> 
> Mag wheels..........wouldn't have dreamed of calling my car a lowrider and posting up with these other female superstars unless I was sporting nothing less than 13 in-110 spoke Dayton Wire Wheels...........of course !!!!
> ...


ok...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

what happen to the homegirl with the red big body caddy on air from lost angels car club ?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

slo said:


> ok...


 110 spoke


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

good to see tha females doin their thing lettin people know we can do it too


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> they have to learn early.beautiful princesses.


 Thanx, I'm glad they enjoy it. Now all my kids have there own Lil projects to show along side of me.


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

New to the scene, will post pics of my "Work In Progress/Under Construction" Baby soon!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT'S UP LADY'S QUEEN WHAT'S UP HOMIE.... LONG TIME HOW THE FAMILIA DOING....


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that's cool you ladies get into cars and customizing as much as the guys.I wish my girlfriend was the same(sigh).She slowly starting to turn around though.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:much prop 2u ladies outhere keep doin ur thang!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Just coming through to say What's up to all the Lady Riders out there...and to share some good news...The Unique Ladies San Diego Car Club is having a documentry done on our club...It has been in the works since 2004...there is a sneak peek on youtube...and also on Facebook and Twitter...Please check us out...we would apprieciate it...THE UNIQUE LADIES TRAILER...and THE UNIQUE LADIES MOVIE...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Good to See The Ladies into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigboypapioso (Aug 18, 2011)

just wanna say that i just check out the trailer on u tube , and that looks bad ass, how can i get a dvd for my collection!! thats whats up to see women doing their thing, more power to yall, u got my vote,


----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats Up To Queen Of lowriding


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

mustangsalli said:


> View attachment 339186
> View attachment 339187
> View attachment 339188
> 
> ...


The only reason I wouldn't call that car a lowrider is because it isn't low at all. Looks like a stock mustang on wires, am I missing something?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

we have 2 ladys in our club with their own rides and 2 more working on their projects i thinks this is awesome check it out






cotton Kandy 78 regal






diamante


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Koo and nice rides!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Them look real good


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> we have 2 ladys in our club with their own rides and 2 more working on their projects i thinks this is awesome check it out
> View attachment 826778
> cotton Kandy 78 regal
> View attachment 826786
> diamante


:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THATS COOL MYTHREAD BEEN UP SINCE 2006 ALL GOOD LETS KEEP IT GOING


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## goldilicious (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my Goldie


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

goldilicious said:


> This is my Goldie
> View attachment 910186


Nice!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> we have 2 ladys in our club with their own rides and 2 more working on their projects i thinks this is awesome check it out
> View attachment 826778
> cotton Kandy 78 regal
> View attachment 826786
> diamante


Looking good Cotton Candy and Diamante!


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

My old lady's 54...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HELL YA KEEP ON LOWRIDING


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife's six3


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Good to see all the ladies doing their thing...still holding it down here in San Diego...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

IT DONT MATTER WHERE YOUR AT WERE STILL DOING WAT WE LIKE TO DO..TAKE PRIDE IN OUR RIDES AND CRUISE "TILL THE MIDNIGHT HOURS THATS HOW WE DO IT"


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :wave:


Hey wats up


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

goldilicious said:


> This is my Goldie
> View attachment 910186

















:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Wats up people


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How do they have time to cook and work on cars?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Well cooking aint nada the kitchen is not the only thing us women are in us woman can do alot of things some work on cars some are full time mom but we find time. To work cook clean and still roll our rides out there " we r the ladies of lowriding "


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

EL Presumido said:


> Looking good Cotton Candy and Diamante!


u know it :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How do they have time to cook and work on cars?


 thats becouse we r badd ass :yes: ​~cotton kandy~


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Check out these Ladies of Lowrider

http://vimeo.com/35362081

http://vimeo.com/48099164

http://vimeo.com/48765084

http://vimeo.com/49221330

http://vimeo.com/51418949

http://vimeo.com/45259078


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day to all of the Beautiful Lady's.......keep it Low and Sexy....


----------



## chevylowrider (May 5, 2014)

happy mothers day to all the lowrider moms out there.


----------



## chevylowrider (May 5, 2014)

someone needs to make a site for lowrider singles. so people can meet people with our life long passion and dedication. every relationship I been in I hear(your cars your stupid cars). seems like most women dont understand.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy Mothers Day to all the madres:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hypnotiqsd said:


> Good to see all the ladies doing their thing...still holding it down here in San Diego...



I hear that! 

Keep it up ladies 

!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ 4 us lowrider ladys.... keep it live...:wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi thanks for the cool comments on here im glad alot of you guys appreciate us.... LADY'S IN LOWRIDEING...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

chevylowrider said:


> someone needs to make a site for lowrider singles. so people can meet people with our life long passion and dedication. every relationship I been in I hear(your cars your stupid cars). seems like most women dont understand.


 hey not all women r like that ... till the wheels fall off.... good luck..


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey ladys whats up hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

JUST ME said:


> Check out these Ladies of Lowrider
> 
> http://vimeo.com/35362081
> 
> ...


Good Job *UNIQUE LADIES. :thumbsup: *Nice To See a Womans Car Club again.Havent Seen One Since The Lady Bugs..


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT for the ladys in lowriding


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep it low and sexy.....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey everyone happy holidays let's be safe out there


----------



## CARNALISMO81 (May 21, 2011)

BUMP FO DA LADIEZ TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SNEAK PEEK MY LADIE'S TOWNCAR


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

OH YEAH!!!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:guns:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES TO 1 OF THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING,CADILLAC FROM VIEJITOS C.C....MAY SHE RIDE IN PEACE......


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:angel:TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How do they have time to cook and work on cars?


What an asshole...lol...but if my lady wanted to lowride id work on her car for her and let her cook for me..lol


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Well ladies lets see wat this year turns out lets do this


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

My club sisters car.... She won 1st place in her class at the Autorama in Dallas Tx this week end


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

Im happy us ladies are still rollin out there keep it up send more pics


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

More pic plz


----------

